# is my emperor scorpion pregnant



## losct2381 (Dec 22, 2010)

i would like to know if my scorpion pregnant . i know shes a female and i know it can take a real long time to tell if their pregnant. but she got a huge abdome over night.


----------



## GS (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi losct2381,

I'm not really good at identifying prego scorps but it sure does look BIG & i hope she's Gravid 

Are you able to get a few shots from the top? The embryos will be more visible as the birthing date gets nearer.

If you are looking for physical traits of a prego Emp, i believe it should be identical to Heterometrus Spinifer.

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t5668-is-my-heterometrus-spinifer-gravid-or-simply-fat

Hope it help


----------

